# please help! (pattern?)



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i posted this about three weeks ago, but now i have clearer pictures and wanted to double check, as i got mixed answers. 

Caden is my newest betta, and i'm not sure what pattern he is. i was thinking cambodian, multicolor maybe? butterfly? Thanks everyone! :-D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Multicolor CT?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks! :-D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem. 
About what you said, It's hard to say if he's a cambo... I'm really not sure. I don't think so though. Cambos have flesh colored bodies and colored fins (just one color.)


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I think cambos also have spikes that go almost all the way to the body?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Not necessarily, in my understanding. I have a cambo girl who doesn't have spikes like that.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

True, maybe it's more dominant spikes like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3gNavW4YyA


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Probably. The cambos I've seen in the pet store and the girl I have here have pretty dominant spikes.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

soooo... he's a multicolor then? :question:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, he's a multicolor.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

:-D :-D :-D thanks! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Multicolor CT?





Betta Slave said:


> No problem.
> About what you said, It's hard to say if he's a cambo... I'm really not sure. I don't think so though. Cambos have flesh colored bodies and colored fins (just one color.)





Phoxly said:


> I think cambos also have spikes that go almost all the way to the body?


im sorry but i will have to dissagree i think he is a Cambodian because f his pale white color on his body and black eyes, and i think he is a butterfly but those pic dont help that much either because of the water color and darkness.so but HE IS CAMBODIAN. i have one also.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well its correctly Called BI-COLORED. I HAVE A BI-COLORED CAMBODIAN TOO THOUGH. HES NOT BUTTERFLY


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I still disagree with a cambodian- but that's just my opinion. I could be wrong. Maybe a grizzle cambo, but not a true cambo. Cambodians generally have solid colored fins and a flesh colored body, whereas his dorsal fin is cellophane-ish. I have a cambo as well- this is generally what they look like (this is a female.)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i still am kinda iffy but its okay


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i am very confused now... :frustrated:


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

id say A marbled Crown tail


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

sorry forgot to mention that that waht koi my male look like 2 years ago.... now hes turned all white


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Marble, Cambodian, bi color, multicolor!? i'm EXTREMELY CONFUSED now!
:frustrated: :frustrated: :frustrated:


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd still say a cambodian, if u look in the tail and color section of this forum it describe's cambodians as having a pale white-ish body. And these days u cannot really tell with store bought betta`s, there is soo many mixes and hybrids..
So multi-colored cambodian crowntail.. just my opinion.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> these days u cannot really tell with store bought betta`s, there is soo many mixes and hybrids


yeah, he's a walmart mutt, but i think he's just as pretty as any $30 aquabid betta! :mrgreen:


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea u still can find ur soul mate fish in store selections. *lol*


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> Marble, Cambodian, bi color, multicolor!? i'm EXTREMELY CONFUSED now!
> :frustrated: :frustrated: :frustrated:


okay i he is a Cambodian and a bi-color also multicolor means the same thing as bi-color okay!!



JaspersANGEL said:


> I'd still say a cambodian.
> So BI-colored cambodian crowntail.. just my opinion.



I AGREE!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thank you!!!! :-D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm just going to say multi color  Like BS said, cambos have flesh/peach colored bodies (says betta congress) with fins of any other color except clear (which your guy has on some parts). AKA, not cambo. He is not a bicolor either as bicolor is "The body of a bicolor must be one single color and the fins must be one single, but different color than the
body."
He COULD be a marble, which you'll only be able to tell in time. As of now, I'd simply call him a multicolor crowntail  He's very pretty, so don't let all the fancy talk of colorations get you down! One of my favorites of my own a "simple" multicolor, and I love that boy dearly!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> He's very pretty, so don't let all the fancy talk of colorations get you down! One of my favorites of my own a "simple" multicolor, and I love that boy dearly!!


thank you! :-D


----------



## marhlfld (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm going with the IBC standards... I call him multi-colored and beautiful one at that!


----------

